# Are we unique?



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Surely not.
In the Navajo-
I don't need an oven because I'm not spending precious time away baking cakes or making gourmet meals.
I did make a loaf of bread in a caravan oven once and cooked a pork joint in the Navajo oven that Icer helped to eat :grin2:
The microwave is out (doesn't work if you don't have hookup which mostly we don't.)
The shower and doors have been taken out to provide more storage space. 
The wash basin has also been removed :surprise:
It doesn't have a fixed bed, the whole space is for living in during the day, (Takes 5 mins to make and 5 mins to strip)
The arm rests of the cab seats have been removed.
We don't use the standard table, a larger top fits on the round side/swing table.
The bathroom door is replaced with a heavy curtain.
We don't have a bike rack, or a BBQ, or dozens of other things some people drag around with them.

So are we unique?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Unique?? Absolute bonkers.

By leaving the shower you have both storage plus the shower.

I agree with the oven and the "waiting for an accident" microwave.

Removing the washbasin? Where do you wash your hands after using the toilet? Kitchen sink I suppose?

Fixed beds for us are a no, no.

The arm rests of the cab seats have been removed, why? Weight I suppose.

Again, extra tables can be a burden, a matter of choice.

No problem with removing the bathroom door, a matter of choice.

Bike rack – BBQ – what else a matter of choice.

Each and everyone to customise their vehicle, but no wash hand basin is 100% unhygienic.

To answer your question Jan. You are unique.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Shower. Not the storage we have Drew, we have a separate drinking water tank in there and a fixing for our outdoor chairs which otherwise there is no convenient space to store.
Whats wrong with washing your hands and any other part of your body at the kitchen sink when separate washing and washing up bowls are used, there is only me and he after all, its not a public place.
Arm rests were a nuisance to us so they were one of the first things to go and yes they are heavy.

I don't expect anyone else to do as we have done, but maybe one or two have done something shocking just like us. :grin2:
Whatever did people do when they only had a tent for camping?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Scandalous Gerty You made a loaf of bread in a caravan oven once and cooked a pork joint, this is beyond funny.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

I would have said YES, even before you posted this. :-D

I think we all have our own wee ways and ideas, if it works for you both.......... RESULT.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We (Well Mrs D) has cooked an entire Christmas dinner in our oven in the van. It often gets used. Dont think I could live without a shower mind not when your away for months on end and dont use sites.

Should you maybe have got a bigger van Jan?

It never ceases to amaze me that in a 7 metre six berth van we manage to fill every space with stuff and all of its used. I quite fancy those Globecar PVC's a bit like this one below, mainly as it will drive more like a car and be ideal for throwing around the Alps but I just cant make it work. Not enough space.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Whats the longest time we have spent away, could be 3 weeks maybe, and in that time we will have visited at least one lot of friends for shower and washing, they expect us to do that. Last year we had an outdoor shower using the water supply on the side of the van, that was fun :grin2: We keep clean don't worry, soap, water big huge flannel, bath mat on the floor or outside out of anyones view, your all a lot of softies, not hard campers like wot we is. I wash my hair outside with a bowl of water and shampoo too much hair to do it inside.
No thanks I don't want a bigger van, we go out for days quite a lot don't forget, who needs a big van for that.
If push came to shove which it never will, I could cook a Christmas dinner for us on top of the stove, Turkey joint cooked in pressure cooker and browned a bit in the frying pan, not roasted, but crispy fries potatoes, I could do without Yorkshires, wos the matter with you lot, no sense of adventure and ruffin it for a bit. 
Lets hear what those who used to have proper camping holidays in little tents used to do.

Oh and by the way, where does all this water for showers come from when your out in the wilds?
We have even washed in rivers, but that was a long while ago.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

My days of a bit of ruff are long behind me Jan. :-D

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> My days of a bit of ruff are long behind me Jan. :-D
> 
> Terry


There´s a bit of ruff and a bit of ruff stuff, not quite sure which one is which.:grin2:


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

We once had a lady from Switzerland came to view our house in France when we were selling and she was appalled that one of the 3 toilets didn't have a wash basin even though it was opposite a full bathroom so it was a no go for her.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrs D is obsessed with water Jan so our van is nearly always full with a 25 litre carrier and at least 3 five litre plastic bottles on standby. If its not readily available which it nearly always is in the places we go in mainland Europe Im sent out on the bike to find it. I Can get 40 litres on the bike and its usually easy enough to find.

Tent camping is fine when your twenty. To be fair before we got the motorhome I used to take off all over the British Isles up to places like the Shetlands, Orkney and the outer Hebrides in VW Campers and tents with the boys. Not that long ago really (11-12 years ago was probably the last time). Loved it but not sure I could hack it now.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Now you see thats something else, when one is young and active one tends to sweat a lot.
We are no longer young or active in any way one could imaging, including sticky indoor sports :laugh:
we did get a bit sweaty in the heat last week, but a rub down with a cold wet flannel soon deals with that.
You'll never persuade me a shower is essential, or an oven, or a fixed bed, (caravanned for 30 years without an oven, shower or fixed bed)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> My days of a bit of ruff are long behind me Jan. :-D
> 
> Terry


Force yourself Terry, we won't tell on ya honest.

Oh!! you mean roughing it.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

This is a fun topic, we probably spent 5 years filling the camper with stuff and the next 5 taking it out. Our now old Hymer has that clever shower that is just part of the toilet area and gets closed off when showering, which we do. So it does not take up useful space. I would not like to be without a shower. Privacy is what the sink in the bath is about. What would be the point of taking it out. We have one table, and a two burner stove no oven, but I put in a microwave; when we are forced to be in a campground it is useful, in fact very useful. I love our fixed double bed in the back. under it there is a half height garage, and plenty of storage area. 

I guess I think of the camper as a home away from home so we have most of what we need to be comfortable and independent, tv, solar panel, inverter, two toilet tanks, and lots of hose connections so we can get water everywhere from cemeteries to shower heads and faucets.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Who needs privacy when you've been married 40 years.
The basin was taken out because neither of us could sit on the loo comfortably without the door being left open.
We don´t think of the Navajo as a home from home, its a means to travel and see this and other countries, a place to sleep, eat, talk, no television even though there is one. We travel light, sadly with just the one little dog now Shade is no longer, we used to caravan with 3 dogs, 2 GSD´s and a Sheltie. 
We have no problem living in the Navajo the way we do so don't you concern yourselves, I bet we enjoy more living space than most of you, :grin2:
By the way, we use toilet paper.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I need a shower

We travel for 8weeks 

We often stay on campsites

but sometimes the shower is too far away for me to walk 

And the toilet

Well I take water tablets

Otherwise my heart can’t cope

It’s all todo with the people who travel 

Sandra


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Will you be able to put it all back together again Jan if you decide to sell it? Just thinking about resale value.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

peribro said:


> Will you be able to put it all back together again Jan if you decide to sell it? Just thinking about resale value.


Forgive him Jan, he obviously doesn't follow your posts and know how handy Hans is, under your direction naturally :grin2:

Peter you're on very shaky ground in case you didn't know.

Spare him both barrels Jan, one will suffice me thinks. >

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

peribro said:


> Will you be able to put it all back together again Jan if you decide to sell it? Just thinking about resale value.


Never fear Peter, its all stored in the loft ready for whoever inherits it :grin2:
There are no holes in the shower compartment (yet) the false floor is easily removed and the shower attachment can be replaced. the wash basin unit is also in the loft, Hans´s handy work can be removed and the wash basin reinstalled. 
It won't be sold as long as I can drive, who knows how long that will be, but we have a large garden I can drive round even if I'm not fit for the road.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Hans has just reminded me.
Our last caravan, a Charisma, had a gigantic shower compartment, this was actually ripped out and the kitchen storage extended, all done very nicely by Hans. The first thing the buyer asked about was the shower because it hadn't been mentioned in the add, he was extremely pleased there was no shower and the space had been used for something really useful.
How long is it that hot water has been on tap in caravans and motor homes? how long has it been that gas was refillable to heat all this hot water? How long has it been since showers were used in every household come to that, when I was a teenager we still had to boil water in the gas boiler to have a bath, showers were hardly thought of.
We have spoken to many people who don't use there showers and just store stuff in them. Its nothing to be ashamed of not to use a shower, I think most of you have been brain washed into thinking its essential.
Howsomever its a personal choice, we do it our way and because they think its something to be ashamed of anyone who thinks and does the same as us won´t own up.
We also rarely close off our waste water tank, because we use bowls the water is chucked out into the nearest hedge or piece of grass.
Going back to the hygiene word, what do you do when you have a pee out in the open and the motorhome is not near by? trees don't have taps, do they? 
I'm going on a bit, but unless I could drive a motorhome as big as a bus I think showers are a waste of space

P.S. Its my 74th birthday now, (well sometime today, I think about 11am.) so don't argee with me >


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We haven't had an oven in the van for ten years , the only food consumed in the van is a takeaway pizza or sandwich. We prefer the local restaurants.

Ps. besides toast in the mornings.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Don't have many restaurants in the places we usually stop at.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

We mostly use our shower for storage as we're often on a site. However if we aren't on a site, too far from the shower or it's chucking it down with rain then I'll relocate the stored items and use the shower. It wouldn't have occurred to me though to remove the whole shower as I'm not sure how much extra space we would have gained over and above just leaving it there and chucking stuff in for storage.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We, too, used our shower to store stuff while on the move, but used it for showers the rest of the time. So many people queried how we could live in our Hymer when we were full timing with two dogs. I always replied that we only took up a couple of square metres each! How much space do you need when standing up? How much space do you need when sitting down? The bed was a drop down bed and I would not have any other kind in a motorhome. 
They Hymer came with an oven, which was unusual for its time. I am not a cook but used it fairly often. Chris refused to replace it when it broke and I did miss it. The space it took up was just filled with cleaning stuff that could have found a home elsewhere really.
We used the shower sparingly when off grid, often having strip down washes, but I could make do with the smallest amount of water by wetting my hair and turning it off. Lather up hair and spread lather over body, rinse hair and and body with same water, job done. Probably used the same water as a strip down wash. I hate site showers with a passion and never liked to put upon friends to use their facilities it seemed like admitting failure 
The dinette table was used to store stuff under while on the move and for the dog to sleep under if one of them wanted at night.

Yes we all coped when we camped in tents but we got a motorhome because we were fed up with "coping" in a tent 

Having said all that, Jan, I admire your minimalist approach much more than I admire people who carry shed loads of stuff around with them. I once watched a caravaner unload a lawn mower from his van so that he could mow his CC pitch before unloading his geraniums to place around the perimeter!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Autotrial Navajo layout*

I wonder if you all realise how small the van is. Not a lot of storage space, only 1 outside space where chocks 
Water container and carrier, shovel and other small bits can be stored.
Having said that, we *could* have a sit down drink with 8 people in the van. :grin2:
Ours is the low level (or whatever its called) so no over cab bed.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> . I hate site showers with a passion and* never liked to put upon friends to use their facilities it seemed like admitting failure *
> !


The first things you would be asked/told if you came to me Pat, _where's your washing _and_ take a shower when you like _and thats more or less what we I asked/told when we visit friends.

Edit
Nobody has refused either suggestion yet.:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

When we first go away I dread that first shower in the van

Then having taken it I think that it was great

I follow the same procedure as you Pat, wet, switch off water, soap and rinse 

I enjoy cooking so love my oven and the Cadec 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I generally have strip wash or use babywipes but it is oh.... so..... good..... to be able to have a shower if needed. Like when I returned to the van from walking (part of) the Cinque Terra and I'd been soaked through with sweat.

I felt sorry for the folk beside me on the train and bus back home!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Baby wipes

My van is weighed down with them 

But I find we can shower with little water

Washing my hair, my heart rate raises 

I remember when the hot water ran out

And my hair was full of soap 

It was cold, and so was the water 

Never happened since 

But I’m always sure it will 

Sandra


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Hasn't the Government said it's going to ban baby wipes Sandra?

What happens then? Van gets lighter I guess!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Cotton wool soaked in warm water, like wot the midwife showed me 30 odd years ago.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

patp said:


> Cotton wool soaked in warm water, like wot the midwife showed me 30 odd years ago.


Whatever for??? I don't understand the sentence.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry  it was in reply to the use of, and possible banning of, wet wipes. When I had my daughter that is what we used to clean babies' bums. Now we are filling our oceans with wet wipes. i suppose someone is going to tell me, now, that cotton wool is not environmentally friendly.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Wet wipes shouldn't be flushed down the loo, they do not disintegrate.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

That's why there is talk of banning them, Jan. There is a huge outcry from people who use them for everything so I was just putting forward an alternative that we were told to use back in the early seventies. Cotton wool and warm water, with a little soap if you desire, is an alternative to using a wet wipe.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well for me 
Wet wipes 

I’d never put them down the toilet 

But as I get older 

I’m not doing so well 

So wet wipes are great 

So ok

I’m old , mobility poor 

Sometimes a shower seems to much 

So a wipe down with baby wipes seems ok 

I’d prefer it didn’t 

But sometimes it does 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Whats the longest time we have spent away, could be 3 weeks maybe, and in that time we will have visited at least one lot of friends for shower and washing, they expect us to do that. Last year we had an outdoor shower using the water supply on the side of the van, that was fun :grin2: We keep clean don't worry, soap, water big huge flannel, bath mat on the floor or outside out of anyones view, your all a lot of softies, not hard campers like wot we is. I wash my hair outside with a bowl of water and shampoo too much hair to do it inside.
> No thanks I don't want a bigger van, we go out for days quite a lot don't forget, who needs a big van for that.
> If push came to shove which it never will, I could cook a Christmas dinner for us on top of the stove, Turkey joint cooked in pressure cooker and browned a bit in the frying pan, not roasted, but crispy fries potatoes, I could do without Yorkshires, wos the matter with you lot, no sense of adventure and ruffin it for a bit.
> Lets hear what those who used to have proper camping holidays in little tents used to do.
> ...


Three weeks 
Well we go for 8

We need to shower

Well he does :grin2:

And we need the freedom

So we carry water

Sandra


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

My frame isn't particularly enormous but I dread to think how long it would take me to wash myself with cotton wool soaked in water! 

I can imagine finishing and then it would be time to start again! I


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Loving the image peter

Of you washing with cotton wool balls >

If push came to shove

And sometimes it does 

A bowl of hot water, a flannel and a strip wash 

Wilding ,short of water , it still feels good

Sandra


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

aldra said:


> Loving the image peter
> 
> Of you washing with cotton wool balls >
> 
> ...


Sandra, whenever I've tried a strip wash it ends up with water everywhere! Floor, walls, ceiling even. Mrs P fails to find it amusing (big time!) so there's really no option for me other than a real shower!

So baby wipes, cotton wool, wet flannels, all of that stuff won't work for me I'm afraid. In fact I don't think I'd be a very nice person to be near if I couldn't have a proper shower!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

:grin2::grin2::grin2:

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

peribro said:


> Sandra, whenever I've tried a strip wash it ends up with water everywhere! Floor, walls, ceiling even. Mrs P fails to find it amusing (big time!) so there's really no option for me other than a real shower!
> 
> So baby wipes, cotton wool, wet flannels, all of that stuff won't work for me I'm afraid. In fact I don't think I'd be a very nice person to be near if I couldn't have a proper shower!


You need a lesson in using soap, flannel and towel, the flannel is wrung out enough not to drip but put water on your body. I would give a demonstration, but I'm not *that* silly. However nothing works if you don't want it to. :laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No that would be a video too far Gerty, much as we like you, I've not breakfasted yet.

But we too conserve water, not like these namby pamby site dwellers (couldn't do the wet wipe thing either except after emptying the loo) 

We have a bowl which fits the bathroom basin, half fill, wet bonce (sod all hair) shampoo, spread shampoo all over me bod, using small jug approx 250ml swill the whole ensemble down, use a flannel to dry off, less for the towel to do, if last in use J cloth to dry the floor, job done.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Who needs all this space in a motorhome? Just a place to sit and sleep is all we need. If we want to dance,play games or run (hobble) about we have the great outdoors to use.
We need our shower which also doubles as storage when on site, and we need our extending table . The oven is essential as we like to eat well as is the bbq. Experimental cookery in different parts of Europe is one of our great joys. Giving up on well prepared food is giving up!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Spacerunner said:


> *1. *Who needs all this space in a motorhome? Just a place to sit and sleep is all we need. If we want to dance,play games or run (hobble) about we have the great outdoors to use.
> We need our shower which also doubles as storage when on site, and we need our extending table .*2.* The oven is essential as we like to eat well as is the bbq. Experimental cookery in different parts of Europe is one of our great joys. Giving up on well prepared food is giving up!


Answers
1. We do :laugh:
2. I hardly use my oven at home and unfortunately I don't have an on board cook and what has *well* prepared got to do with cooking a decent meal. Some times people say some strange things 

Anywayup it seems to me it has been unanimously agreed, we are unique :grin2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

JanHank said:


> Answers
> 1. We do :laugh:
> 2. I hardly use my oven at home and unfortunately I don't have an on board cook and what has *well* prepared got to do with cooking a decent meal. Some times people say some strange things
> 
> Anywayup it seems to me it has been unanimously agreed, we are unique :grin2:


I thought prepared and cooked were the same thing.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Spacerunner said:


> I thought prepared and cooked were the same thing.


Here is an example of the difference between prepare and cook.

Today we had fried potatoes, to (prepare) for this I (prepared) peeled and sliced potatoes (cooked) the potatoes in the microwave.
(Prepared) peeled and chopped onion.
" diced the speck.

Then I (cooked) it all, in frying pan (cooked)speck until there were nice crispy bits, removed crispy bits from pan, added the onion to the pan and(cooked it until it was nice and brown (not burnt) removed from pan.
Tipped the cooked potatoes into said pan and fried until brown and crispy, added the cooked onion and crispy speck bits. Fried bacon (cooking) slices and fried egg cookingwent with it and it was very tasty. :grin2:
I do hope this has helped to distinguish between preparing and cooking.:wink2:
I have used my oven at home today to bake 4 loaves of bread. :laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Surely you only cook prepared food.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Surely you only cook prepared food.


_*Anybody *_can prepare it, it takes a _genius_ to cook it >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not if it is prepared properly, then all you need is a woman > > >


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, Jan, if you get yourself a breadmaker you will be able to get rid of your oven at home and create more space


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What the hell

I love to cook

Tonight 

Pork 

Sausage, bacon and chicken 

Sauerkraut 

Home made 

And we will prob have the same tomorrow 

It’s that good it’s worth doing twice 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> What the hell
> 
> I love to cook
> 
> ...


But did you use the oven?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Well, Jan, if you get yourself a breadmaker you will be able to get rid of your oven at home and create more space


I had one once Pat, took longer to make 1 loaf than it does for me to make 4 with the oven so I gave it away.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

JanHank said:


> _*Anybody *_can prepare it, it takes a _genius_ to cook it >


Nah! Takes a cooker to cook it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Now I have an 8 in one 

It’s not an oven more a steamer 

Great to cook the hounds chicken 

If we’re wilding well I have pressure cooker 

Great for rice and chicken 

But the oven makes great soda bread

Brilliant with cheese 

Sandra


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Part of the joy of travelling to different countries for us is buying fresh local produce and cooking, so we do need something to cook on, but I have only once ever used the oven in our van. I do use the gas burners and we have an electric hot plate for when on EHU 'cos my hubby is careful with his money.  We don't have a microwave at home, so wouldn't want one in the van. For us the oven has proved to be a very chunky extra space to store pans and the hotplate.

I could not travel these days without the bathroom. The toilet is essential, especially since we wildcamp for 2 or 3 days at a time. It has a fold up sink with a shower tap in there. I do shower, but we tend to generally be conserving water so I heat water on the stove (our water heater only works on EHU) and use a bowl and a cup to wash me and my hair.

When we did a year away we put our bed down every day - no idea why, as the u-shaped lounge in our Devon Monte Carlo PVC has blooming uncomfortable seating, so we never sat there. Now we just leave the bed up all the time, which gives us storage underneath and while we're moving, our outside table and chairs just go on the top of the bed. The two large dogs have cushion behind the driver's seat and in the aisle.

Wet wipes and make-up remover pads. I've done away with using them and instead bought some reusable cloth make-up wipes. They just go in the wash. Instead of wet wipes I try to always have a bottle of water around and a flannel.

Lesley


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Very close Leslie, very close :grin2:>


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

All this preparing and cooking when in the van, why?

If I want a snack with no restaurant nearby 'The George Foreman / skillet works. 90% of the time it's the local restaurant, no preparing/cooking, we're on holiday .

tony


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I guess it depends what you enjoy doing. Mrs P enjoys cooking so she uses the oven in the van pretty regularly. We also have a microwave, slow cooker and halogen oven that all get used from time to time - plus the gas hob. I enjoy a BBQ so if the weather is right, I'll do that. But we also eat out pretty regularly.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We rarely eat out 

Prefer our main meal in the evening , relaxing in the van, using local ingredients 

Other than that we only eat one other meal mid morning, a couple of boiled eggs or something similar 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> What the hell
> 
> I love to cook
> 
> ...


Do you mean you make the sauerkraut from scratch Sandra, if so, I´d love to know your recipe.
We tried it once, put too much salt in and never tried again, :frown2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

JanHank said:


> I had one once Pat, took longer to make 1 loaf than it does for me to make 4 with the oven so I gave it away.


Ours does all its hard work while we are in bed. Just bung all the ingredients in before we go to bed, set the timer and wake up to fresh baked bread. We love it so much we take it away with us


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Ours does all its hard work while we are in bed. Just bung all the ingredients in before we go to bed, set the timer and wake up to fresh baked bread. We love it so much we take it away with us


Nowhere to put it in our little van, mostly we are without mains.
At home I would hear it working and it'd stop me getting the few hours sleep I do have. :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes Jan I make my own 

Never use table salt much to salty , I use a good quality sea or rock salt, preferabally flake 

Add less when you massage the cabbage to release the juice, taste and adjust salt at that stage 

Ensure all is under liquid in the crock pot,press down each day when fermentation occurs 

Refrigerate one you like the degree of fermentation 

Start a new batch :grin2:

Add juniper berries or caraway seeds for a change

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Forget the title because probably no two MHs are kitted out the same, except when straight out of the factory, but not even then as some have ovens.


I think this thread could have been usefully split into those who use sites and those who do not, because a lot of the answers relate to the availability of EHU and/or showers.


We wildcamp/Aires etc.


We have never used EHU in 9 years - except at home and when stored , in our abscence, with friends.


The only type of take-aways we eat are deliciously prepared French dishes which we heat.



We have neve stored anything in our toilet/shower - how does one go in to have a pee on a long journey?


Oven? We have an oven/grill. Both are used but the grill more. How does one cook chops without a grill? Or just brown the tops of tatties or cheese? I can imagine if we were travelling more in winter the oven would be used more for stews/cassaroles. But then would change the Smev for something better. Any suggestions?


I think that differentiates us from campsiters, even occasional ones. Thus my comment about two threads, as many answers do not to us and vice-versa.


Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm sure everyone has a grill with the top burners Geoff, I am talking about the oven which is not needed for stews/casserole whatever you like to call it, or bolognese, chilly etc. etc. pressure cooker for those. We don't have joints of meat, just cutlets/portions which are cooked in a frying pan on top. all other vegetables/rice/noodle are cooked on the burners, don't have pizza´s to reheat and if we did I am sure I would manage under the grill then on the burner in fpan.

We love our Navajo very much and have arranged it to our liking, I don't expect many would do the same as we have, but we *are *unique > >


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well quite right Jan

We carry elecrtric things

Even a microwave 

But we can go off grid for days 

Allways carry water 

A bowl in the toilet for wees 

A grid or hedgerow near 

And a hound whose chilled out

And enjoying his holiday 

Sandra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

aldra said:


> A bowl in the toilet for wees
> 
> A grid or hedgerow near
> 
> Sandra


Delightful !


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GEMMY said:


> Delightful !


One more thing wild campers do to save space for more important things, it's something else one wouldn't do at home.
As your not a wild camper, just an angry man Gemmy, you don't need to know all our secret.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Unlike you men we can’t just pee up a tree when wilding, Gemmy 

Perhaps you never have peed up a tree.??

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I think he's proverbially peed up a few legs akshirly.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I guess he’s peed up trees 

The whole of Europe pee up trees 

And ain’t that concerned who see them 

Me I can’t , although in my youth I could have bettered them for distance.....no hands:grin2:

So I pee in a bowl , put it under a tree , same as them 

Just more refined :grin2:

I haven’t got my bits waving in the breeze 

Sandra


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

We use the oven, microwave, shower, table etc
If I could get a snooker table in I would use that too !! lol

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You pee in some very strange places Dave.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh Dave! Your post about using ovens, microwaves etc came right after a couple of posts about where to pee


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh dear dear dear that made me laugh until I cried.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gemmy

At least let us know you’ve peed up a tree in your dim and distant past


----------

